# Got a new M. bafouri!



## robc (Jan 19, 2010)

A member on here and on my site (dantediss) surprised me with this little bundle of joy, what a awesome T, already has attitude and is quite fast for a 1.5"-2" T!!


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome! :clap: I love this species. Can't wait until mine gets bigger 

Rob


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, people sure do love to give you free spiders.
Anything for a video review I suppose.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations! Looks really nice!


----------



## Bosing (Jan 19, 2010)

sweet! My dream T!  I wish this becomes available in the Philippine market...


----------



## ZergFront (Jan 19, 2010)

robc said:


> A member on here and on my site (dantediss) surprised me with this little bundle of joy, what a awesome T, already has attitude and is quite fast for a 1.5"-2" T!!


 What, did he say, "Oh BTW Rob, you have a package coming in today. Make sure you're there to sign." X-D


----------



## robc (Jan 19, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Wow, people sure do love to give you free spiders.
> Anything for a video review I suppose.


It actually had nothing to do with a video review...the review was more about Ken than anyone else and this sling wasn't given to me by Ken...


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 20, 2010)

Bosing said:


> sweet! My dream T!  I wish this becomes available in the Philippine market...


I think it did. It sold for something like US$200 a sling


----------



## Teal (Jan 20, 2010)

*Neat-o! I understand the desire of this T... but they aren't SO desireable that the price tag makes it worth it, to me anyways LOL *


----------



## robc (Jan 20, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Neat-o! I understand the desire of this T... but they aren't SO desireable that the price tag makes it worth it, to me anyways LOL *


As a adult they are so awesome looking!!! But they are high priced!!


----------



## dantediss (Jan 20, 2010)

In my defense this was not given to rob for a review nor was it given to him as a schmoozing gift. It was given to him in the hope of one day being bred so the species could be made readily available


----------



## dantediss (Jan 20, 2010)

and in robs defense people give him freebies because hes one of the few that takes time out to give an unbiased review so we can buy in confidence,that and he truly loves this hobby


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 20, 2010)

dantediss said:


> In my defense this was not given to rob for a review nor was it given to him as a schmoozing gift. It was given to him in the hope of one day being bred so the species could be made readily available


I see.... 
can I have one too


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 20, 2010)

dantediss said:


> and in robs defense people give him freebies because hes one of the few that takes time out to give an unbiased review so we can buy in confidence,that and he truly loves this hobby


So, ummm, what about when he's wrong?  Like with the alex080 incident...


----------



## redrumpslump (Jan 20, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> So, ummm, what about when he's wrong?  Like with the alex080 incident...


Thats why he only gives reviews for people who already have like 10 reviews or something. His new policy ever since the alex incident. This review wasnt even for his friend who gave him the m.bafouri. It was for Ken. Ken packed it and shipped it.


----------



## dantediss (Jan 20, 2010)

Kinda figured id catch flack for this..but it was purchased from ken the bug guy a well reputed seller..he didnt even have to mention my name. I did it for my own reasons and mine alone


----------



## redrumpslump (Jan 20, 2010)

dantediss said:


> Kinda figured id catch flack for this..but it was purchased from ken the bug guy a well reputed seller..he didnt even have to mention my name. I did it for my own reasons and mine alone


If you thought i was trying to give you flack i wasnt. I think its pretty freaking rad you did that. Robs a great guy. Your obvisouly a really good friend.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2010)

Let's get one thing straight:

It's spelled ba*l*fouri, mmk?

Next:  



dantediss said:


> In my defense this was not given to rob for a review nor was it given to him as a schmoozing gift. It was given to him in the hope of one day being bred so the species could be made readily available


They'll be bred in the US way before that one matures.

But yeah, bragging about getting free spiders is cool.  Go you. *shrug*


----------



## robc (Jan 20, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> So, ummm, what about when he's wrong?  Like with the alex080 incident...


I wasn't wrong kyle, he had 100's of good transactions then decided to scam  I am not a mind reader and I can not see the future....I also made a video of his scamming and got a lot of people there money & T's back....might want to get your facts straight before posting my man!


----------



## robc (Jan 20, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Let's get one thing straight:
> 
> It's spelled ba*l*fouri, mmk?
> 
> ...


Hi joe :clap::clap::clap::clap: can you go spell check my other post please  I made a spelling error, sue me LOL. I was not bragging about getting a free spider, I was showing a pic of it and making sure credit was given when it was due LOL. Of course they will be breed in the US before that one matures....so???


----------



## redrumpslump (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh boy here we go again. :wall: Joe i know you and Rob dont get along. It been proven by other post. I dont see Rob getting on any of your post and dissing you. If you dont like his post just ignore them. Its not hard. I figure we all can act like grown ups on the boards so why not just go with the old saying if you dont have anything nice to say dont say it. My own opinion.


----------



## robc (Jan 20, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> Oh boy here we go again. :wall: Joe i know you and Rob dont get along. It been proven by other post. I dont see Rob getting on any of your post and dissing you. If you dont like his post just ignore them. Its not hard. I figure we all can act like grown ups on the boards so why not just go with the old saying if you dont have anything nice to say dont say it. My own opinion.


I think joe is alright guy, just sometimes he gets moody LOL


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2010)

robc said:


> Hi joe :clap::clap::clap::clap: can you go spell check my other post please  I made a spelling error, sue me LOL. I was not bragging about getting a free spider, I was showing a pic of it and making sure credit was given when it was due LOL. Of course they will be breed in the US before that one matures....so???


Problem is, because you have so many followers, stuff like this happens:



redrumpslump said:


> Thats why he only gives reviews for people who already have like 10 reviews or something. His new policy ever since the alex incident. This review wasnt even for his friend who gave him the m.*bafouri*. It was for Ken. Ken packed it and shipped it.


For the record, I never specifically said who I was correcting.

Maybe it's just me, but I never post when people give me spiders, or when I get a good deal, or even when I get new spiders regardless.  It's just not my nature, and I don't really feel it's something I need to make the world aware of, that's all.

You're welcome to post as many threads as you want with as many pictures as you want telling people how great everyone and everything around you is...just as much as I am welcome to respond. 



redrumpslump said:


> Oh boy here we go again. :wall: Joe i know you and Rob dont get along. It been proven by other post. *I dont see Rob getting on any of your post and dissing you*. If you dont like his post just ignore them. Its not hard. I figure we all can act like grown ups on the boards so why not just go with the old saying if you dont have anything nice to say dont say it. My own opinion.


Re: *Bold text:*  True, but (and no offense meant here) Rob doesn't really post in other threads, period.

Re: Red text:  See what I said before your quote. 



robc said:


> I think joe is alright guy, just sometimes he gets moody LOL


For what it's worth, thanks.

With love,

--Joe


----------



## crawltech (Jan 20, 2010)

we need the popcorn emoticon for threads like this..........lets see if it works....  

EDIT:...ahh...didnt work


----------



## dantediss (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey joe no offense i actually told rob to go to you for care info if he needed it,i respect you and rob and talkenlate  more than you know. It was nothing more than a nice gesture thats all


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2010)

dantediss said:


> Hey joe no offense i actually told rob to go to you for care info if he needed it,i respect you and rob and talkenlate  more than you know. It was nothing more than a nice gesture thats all


None taken.  Let me know when you're ready for my address so you can send me one of them cool balfouri too.  (It's a JOKE, don't anyone get all huffy on me :})

I appreciate the respect, seriously. :worship:


----------



## dantediss (Jan 20, 2010)

If you didnt already have like 20 of them i would hahahaha you should send me one, i dont even own a balfouri haha. the more breeders there are the less need to be wc and the more available they are


----------



## Philth (Jan 20, 2010)

dantediss said:


> In my defense this was not given to rob for a review nor was it given to him as a schmoozing gift. It was given to him in the hope of one day being bred so the species could be made readily available


Wouldn't it make more sense to give it to someone who already has a breeding group going ? HINT HINT 



robc said:


> I am not a mind reader and I can not see the future....


YOU CANT ??!!!! , by reading some of your post and reviews I thought you could walk across water 

(I'm just kidding around. So everybody relax, before I get beat up with post calling me a jealous douche bag haha)

Later, Tom


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, none of my balfouri are WC; they're all imported from Europe where they have already been bred successfully.

I only have 10, by the way, and my MM probably won't be alive much longer anyway.


----------



## dantediss (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh joe i wasnt saying you'rs are wc but the majority are. and i dont think anyone was coming down on me just wanted to explain,yes giving to a current breeding would be smart but another wouldnt hurt


----------



## dantediss (Jan 20, 2010)

Rob by the way also went out his way a few times with me,as a poster and a seller. Im just trying to repay in my own way..plus i think he owes me a backdrop or 2 now haha


----------



## Philth (Jan 20, 2010)

dantediss said:


> Oh joe i wasnt saying you'rs are wc but the majority are.


That's news to me.  I've never seen a WC one for sale and as far as I knew,  only the original collector got some, and all of the ones in the hobby are from his breeding stock/efforts.

Later, Tom


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2010)

Philth said:


> That's news to me.  I've never seen a WC one for sale and as far as I knew,  only the original collector got some, and all of the ones in the hobby are from his breeding stock/efforts.
> 
> Later, Tom


That was my thought, too.


----------



## robc (Jan 20, 2010)

Philth said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to give it to someone who already has a breeding group going ? HINT HINT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - na, they call me Robc not Jesus C.  (JOKE!! I just had to!! LOL) That was awesome though (your comment, not mine)!!!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jan 20, 2010)

Whats with all the hate???


If anything, more T videos should be demanded. lol.


But seriously, you had a few weeks of no videos. Made me sad.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 21, 2010)

As long as Robc realizes how ethically wrong it would be to charge premiums for any slings he may produce from this spider, I'm okay.


----------



## dantediss (Jan 21, 2010)

I apologize if my info was incorrect but i was led to believe that part of the reason the balfouris are hard to come by is that its pretty hard to obtain them in the wild , i did not realize that the ones available actually came from small numbers that were cb. Im sorry . well anyways haha something new learned every day . Although am i correct in saying that the eggsacs if valid from this species are pretty small ?? Iv read that theey only contain about 60 to 80  ? if so wow thats rough no wonder their so rare ? Looking forward to some slings for sale in the future from current breeders though , still trying to convince myself into getting a gooty blue haha


----------



## robd (Jan 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> With love,
> 
> --Joe


Haha. Nice touch.


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 21, 2010)

robc said:


> I think joe is alright guy, *just sometimes he gets moody* LOL


typical woman


----------



## ribonzz (Jan 21, 2010)

This species is strongly sensitive, should take care of that really with caution.


----------



## robc (Jan 21, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> As long as Robc realizes how ethically wrong it would be to charge premiums for any slings he may produce from this spider, I'm okay.


Well there goes my plan!!  LOL


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Jan 21, 2010)

dantediss said:


> I apologize if my info was incorrect but i was led to believe that part of the reason the balfouris are hard to come by is that its pretty hard to obtain them in the wild , i did not realize that the ones available actually came from small numbers that were cb. Im sorry . well anyways haha something new learned every day . Although am i correct in saying that the eggsacs if valid from this species are pretty small ?? Iv read that theey only contain about 60 to 80  ? if so wow thats rough no wonder their so rare ? Looking forward to some slings for sale in the future from current breeders though , still trying to convince myself into getting a gooty blue haha


i got a sling from alain in the fall, he only got 23 slings out of it. im glad i got one of them.

cheers Lucais


----------



## Sundan (Jan 21, 2010)

Grats Robc,i wish i had one of those 

And i just want to comment the talk about your videos, if anything,there are too few, i am one of those that check your channel everyday to see if theres a new one, keep them coming


----------



## TheTsupreme (Jan 21, 2010)

The dark side of the force I sense in here.


----------



## ftorres (Jan 21, 2010)

Philth said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to give it to someone who already has a breeding group going ? HINT HINT
> 
> Later, Tom


Or me 0.2.7 and growing



xhexdx said:


> Well, none of my balfouri are WC; they're all imported from Europe where they have already been bred successfully.
> 
> I only have 10, by the way, and my MM probably won't be alive much longer anyway.


Man good luck with Tom's female I hope your male did the job.  I need to get me one more so we can have the same amount 



dantediss said:


> Looking forward to some slings for sale in the future from current breeders though , still trying to convince myself into getting a gooty blue haha


Once you do please send it to me. I will really apreciated.

Just ask the dealer you'll get it from to mail it to me. 

Perhaps Rob will give you a free P metallica once his are ready.

Wait was that the reason you send him a free M balfouri sling?????

regards

francisco


----------



## robc (Jan 22, 2010)

ftorres said:


> Wait was that the reason you send him a free M balfouri sling?????
> 
> regards
> 
> francisco


I honestly don't think he did it for any reason, other than to be a nice guy....sucks that people think he's out to get something or had some ulterior motive. Such a cynical world we live in....


----------



## JC (Jan 22, 2010)

ftorres said:


> Perhaps Rob will give you a free P metallica once his are ready.
> 
> Wait was that the reason you send him a free M balfouri sling?????
> 
> ...



He got Rob a $200 M.balfouri sling in the hopes that Rob might one day be successful in getting a Gooty sack and send him a $150-$180 dollar sling in return?


----------



## robc (Jan 22, 2010)

JC said:


> He got Rob a $200 M.balfouri sling in the hopes that Rob might one day be successful in getting a Gooty sack and send him a $150-$180 dollar sling in return?


Exactly what I was thinking LOL, he could have bought a P. metallica sling instead of this one for me, he is just a nice honest guy!


----------



## Philth (Jan 22, 2010)

_M. balfouri_ are cheaper now than _P. metallica_ in U.S. , in my opinion.  Not that it has anything todo with the spiders in this thread.

later, Tom


----------



## un33dit (Jan 22, 2010)

JC said:


> He got Rob a $200 M.balfouri sling in the hopes that Rob might one day be successful in getting a Gooty sack and send him a $150-$180 dollar sling in return?


I beleive what he was getting at was there was a person who sent Rob P met's to breed because of Rob's experience. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=156788&highlight=metallica
When Rob bred them, the female ate the sack.

-Gary


----------



## dantediss (Jan 22, 2010)

I have never once asked for any free slings, the only thinm i asked rob is if he could make me 2 backdrops, and that was before the t was even ordered,i pay for my t's like everyone else.


----------



## dantediss (Jan 22, 2010)

i spent the money and sent him the t because it was a nice thing to do. I myself dont have the means to breed them,he does,..and hes not out to make a buck. i did it to help out the community thats it


----------



## dantediss (Jan 22, 2010)

Rob may have gotten a free t, but its to breed and if the sac is valid the slings will be sold cheap..to EVERYONE. its a win win situation for everyone.even people who think i did it for personal gain


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 22, 2010)

dantediss said:


> I have never once asked for any free slings, the only thinm i asked rob is if he could make me 2 backdrops, and that was before the t was even ordered,i pay for my t's like everyone else.


isn't it sad how the people on this forum immediately think you have an alterior motive when you gift someone a spider? 

IMO, you do not need to defend yourself dantediss, you did a selfless thing for a selfless person..the elitests here just cannot grasp that concept.


----------



## robc (Jan 22, 2010)

dantediss said:


> Rob may have gotten a free t, but its to breed and if the sac is valid the slings will be sold cheap..to EVERYONE. its a win win situation for everyone.even people who think i did it for personal gain


No need to defend yourself.....no need my friend!


----------



## robc (Jan 22, 2010)

DansDragons said:


> isn't it sad how the people on this forum immediately think you have an alterior motive when you gift someone a spider?
> 
> IMO, you do not need to defend yourself dantediss, you did a selfless thing for a selfless person..the elitests here just cannot grasp that concept.


Totally agree!


----------



## Krazy Kat (Jan 22, 2010)

Congrats rob..A nice edition to the robc family of spiders..


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Jan 22, 2010)

Way to go Dan, you said it thats exactly right.  You shouldn't have to go thru the guantlet because you did something selfless.  If it was a Stupid Rose Hair half the people that posted, including myself wouldn't have posted, but because some people have a slight of the Jeleous bone, They've turned what was suppose to be a congratulatory, your lucky, it's nice to know people in the Hobby actually care what happens in the future for OUR T's into an all out "Where's mine, how come I didn't get one, Its all because RobC makes videos'"  blah blah blah.  

Grow up people! Good deeds happen everyday, just because it wasn't your day to recieve such Graditude doesn't mean you should make Dante feel like he did something wrong or did it for personal profit or benifit.

One more thing, its deeds like this that let EVERYONE KNOW who the good guy is. I bet if and when Dante posts T's for sale, anyone that read this post wont be asking if he's a legit Seller.... Tracking!!!

Cudos to you for doing something nice for someone else, Rob thanks for posting about how you ended up with an M. Balfouri, People like Dante need to be recognized.


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 22, 2010)

YellowBrickRoad said:


> Way to go Dan, you said it thats exactly right.  You shouldn't have to go thru the guantlet because you did something selfless.  If it was a Stupid Rose Hair half the people that posted, including myself wouldn't have posted, but because some people have a slight of the Jeleous bone, They've turned what was suppose to be a congratulatory, your lucky, it's nice to know people in the Hobby actually care what happens in the future for OUR T's into an all out "Where's mine, how come I didn't get one, Its all because RobC makes videos'"  blah blah blah.
> 
> Grow up people! Good deeds happen everyday, just because it wasn't your day to recieve such Graditude doesn't mean you should make Dante feel like he did something wrong or did it for personal profit or benifit.
> 
> ...



:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dantediss (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you very much those posts meant alot,since day 1 rob has been the only person to p.m me and help me with questions..i KNOW hes a good person. It was a small way to say thank you


----------



## robc (Jan 22, 2010)

dantediss said:


> Thank you very much those posts meant alot,since day 1 rob has been the only person to p.m me and help me with questions..i KNOW hes a good person. It was a small way to say thank you


I very much appreciate that!


----------



## robc (Jan 22, 2010)

YellowBrickRoad said:


> Way to go Dan, you said it thats exactly right.  You shouldn't have to go thru the guantlet because you did something selfless.  If it was a Stupid Rose Hair half the people that posted, including myself wouldn't have posted, but because some people have a slight of the Jeleous bone, They've turned what was suppose to be a congratulatory, your lucky, it's nice to know people in the Hobby actually care what happens in the future for OUR T's into an all out "Where's mine, how come I didn't get one, Its all because RobC makes videos'"  blah blah blah.
> 
> Grow up people! Good deeds happen everyday, just because it wasn't your day to recieve such Graditude doesn't mean you should make Dante feel like he did something wrong or did it for personal profit or benifit.
> 
> ...


I agree :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2010)

dantediss said:


> Rob may have gotten a free t, but its to breed and if the sac is valid the slings will be sold cheap..to EVERYONE. its a win win situation for everyone.even people who think i did it for personal gain


I see your point but,  my first eggsac had 9 eggs in it.  It seems that most sacs that I've heard of had 20-30 eggs in it.  After splitting with the owner of then male , keeping some for yourself, how is it affordable to sell the slings cheap to "EVERYONE" ?

Later, Tom


----------



## robc (Jan 23, 2010)

Philth said:


> I see your point but,  my first eggsac had 9 eggs in it.  It seems that most sacs that I've heard of had 20-30 eggs in it.  After splitting with the owner of then male , keeping some for yourself, how is it affordable to sell the slings cheap to "EVERYONE" ?
> 
> Later, Tom


Buy 1 get 5 free  J/K LOL


----------



## Hamburglar (Jan 23, 2010)

robc said:


> I honestly don't think he did it for any reason, other than to be a nice guy....sucks that people think he's out to get something or had some ulterior motive. Such a cynical world we live in....


After reading this thread I don't think there is an underlying motive.  I just think it is strange to buy that kind of spider for someone out there on the net.  And for practically nothing in return?  That kind of generosity is refreshing.  

If anyone wants to send a little ray of sunshine my way.. I'm easy to please.  I'll settle for a brachy or something..  

Congrats on the spider Rob..  I would love a little blue bugger myself if I could justify spending that much on a single spider.  I'm trying to decide if I want to fork out 25 bucks for a few more hissers.. lol.   Teachers and spiders with lots of bling just don't mix....  

You peeps who have these little gems need to spend less time here and more time playing soft, sweet vinyl records for breeding pairs....


----------



## TheTsupreme (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratz Rob! I hope you do what dantediss said and sell them cheap! 

Dont get me worng im neutral here but this is really true and i wonder why this is:



xhexdx said:


> True, but (and no offense meant here) Rob doesn't really post in other threads, period.


I always see you in your own threads and it seems like you belong there and nowhere else why is this?


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW! I`m amazed how things work in here. The guy posted a pic with his new T witch he gets for free and now there are 5 pages with of arguing and stuff like that. I thought only on romanian forums u can see this kind of things but i was wrong. I think Rob is a nice guy and i really appreciate his work and think i`m not the only one.

Best regards,
-Alex


----------

